# Fall/Winter liveaboard Marinas in Southeast Mass



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

Been sailing out of New Bedford for several years now and have a great mooring in New Bedford Harbor. I may be interested in locatiing a live-in marina for the late Fall and Winter seasons. Retireing in 2012 but I would like to stay in the Southeast Massachusetts area or perhaps RI. Any sugestions??


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

You might check out Pt. Judith. A friend winters there and claims it is ice-free.


----------



## kmp1284 (Nov 18, 2010)

The only place I can think of in the SE Mass area that might offer winter liveaboard slips would be Fairhaven Shipyard.


----------



## blaneymarine (Sep 8, 2011)

*RI livaboards*

Portsmouth,Wickford,and Snug Harbor all have small livaboards communities in winter.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

If the Cape's an option, I believe Kingman in Cataumet has a some slips for liveaboards


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm at "Oyster house marina" in East Prov. and the winter rate here is flat rate of $700 for up to a 35-40' boat.

401-434-0400 is the number.

3 bars (w/ entertainment) and 2 restaurants within walking distance (1 of ea. at the marina building), The Comedy connection is 3/4 mile away. East Prov. Yacht Club is next door and rt 195 access is 2-5 mins away depending on east or west. Providence is 5 mins. In a 5 mile radius, you have lots of grocery stores, rests., shopping etc. and the local Asian and Pizza shops deliver right to the ramp.

HTH


----------



## Rick486 (Sep 14, 2010)

Bump said:


> Been sailing out of New Bedford for several years now and have a great mooring in New Bedford Harbor. I may be interested in locatiing a live-in marina for the late Fall and Winter seasons. Retireing in 2012 but I would like to stay in the Southeast Massachusetts area or perhaps RI. Any sugestions??


The Wickford shipyard in Wickford, RI is a good one with a number of live aboards. Very protected, quiet, short walks to restaurants and groceries.


----------



## blaneymarine (Sep 8, 2011)

*winter in RI*

East Providence sounds great. How do they deal with the electric?


----------

